# Do you remember these watches?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The watch Hans bought me for £18.00 many moons ago has decided it´s time I had a new one, it´s kaput.

Before I had this watch we both had the £2.00 battery watches garages used to sell, does anyone else remember them? They lasted a couple of years or maybe more.
Internet has a lot of information, but I can´t find anything regarding these watches.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Who can forget them? I've had a Casio since 1993, given to me when I filled up our car with petrol in Torquay, Australia prior to our drive along The Great Pacific Road. I've worn it on every fishing trip I've been on since then, it has been in and out of bait tanks thousands of times and still keeps perfect time to this day. From when it was given to me I have only replaced the battery once.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have never bought a watch. My brother gave me an Omega when I was 21, a fantastic watch, about the same size and thickness as an old penny, his pride and joy, it kept pretty good time for a wind-up, It wasn't new when I got it, he had bought a Rolex and knew I liked the Omega. I have no idea what happened to it though, I'm not a watch wearer usually so only for special occasions, but I went to put it on 20 or so years ago and it had gone, box and everything, I was mortified as it was the only thing he ever gave me, he'd gone by then so I didn't have to tell him.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is there a photo or something missing Jan? What kind of watch is it?

I havent worn one for over a decade. Not so much of a need now when your phone displays the time I guess.

I have two sat in a draw. A rather nice Seiko I inherited from my uncle and a lovely Rotary Watch my now long gone Mother in Law bought me. The Rotary is really retro old school but it was water proof to 200m. I accidently tested it once. It fell off my wrist when the strap broke getting on my boat when it was on Windermere Marina. It was in about 15 feet of water and I could see it but couldn't find anything to retrieve it and I was buggered if I was going to attempt to swim for it. It was there for over three weeks. I could see it every time I went back to the boat but couldnt hook it with anything. Eventually I got this telescopic golf ball retriever with a metal thing on the end for picking up golf balls out of ponds and I managed to snag it in that and slowly bring it back to the surface. Nearly a month in the water and it was absolutely fine.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> The watch Hans bought me for £18.00 many moons ago has decided it´s time I had a new one, it´s kaput.
> 
> Before I had this watch we both had the £2.00 battery watches garages used to sell, does anyone else remember them? They lasted a couple of years or maybe more.
> Internet has a lot of information, but I can´t find anything regarding these watches.


Wot watch?
Who said it was a Casio?
I do have an old wind up from 1960 that still works and had a date.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t have one now, but Drew does, maybe he will be kind enough to show us a picture if we are very nice to him.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have never bought a watch. My brother gave me an Omega when I was 21, a fantastic watch, about the same size and thickness as an old penny, his pride and joy, it kept pretty good time for a wind-up, It wasn't new when I got it, he had bought a Rolex and knew I liked the Omega. I have no idea what happened to it though, I'm not a watch wearer usually so only for special occasions, but I went to put it on 20 or so years ago and it had gone, box and everything, I was mortified as it was the only thing he ever gave me, he'd gone by then so I didn't have to tell him.


My brother gave me an Omega. I gave him Omicron ... [I've waited 52 years to be able to use my O Level Ancient Greek ...] :grin2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> My brother gave me an Omega. I gave him Omicron ... [I've waited 52 years to be able to use my O Level Ancient Greek ...] :grin2:
> 
> Steve


I think this bloke should join fruitcakes, or maybe not, he´s funny in the nicest possible way.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I wear a Timex which I bought over 20 years ago. It started out as 'gold' plated but is now completely silver as its worn off. It still keeps excellent time and cost me less than 30 quid I think. The same model can be bought today for 40 quid.

I also have a Sekonda Quartz which doesn't work and was my late fathers watch which I have been meaning to get reconditioned for years. Maybe this thread will remind me to do it as it's about the only thing of his I have to remember him by.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So it seems only Drew remembers the £2.00 watches you could buy from garages, you other lot ate obviously far too young.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But what make Jan. We could say do you remember anything with no description. All my watches were €2 or less and I have many.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> But what make Jan. We could say do you remember anything with no description. All my watches were €2 or less and I have many.
> 
> Ray.


Raymond, these watches were only sold at garages; bugger what the name was, they only cost £2.00 you either remember them as Drew and I do or you don´t.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats like saying do you remember those glasses sold at the market for 50p.? You must remember.??

My car won't work. What do you think is wrong???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thats like saying do you remember those glasses sold at the market for 50p.? You must remember.??
> 
> My car won't work. What do you think is wrong???
> 
> Ray.


Akshirley Drew told you on the post after mine, HE WROTE=
<<<<<<<<<<<<
Who can forget them? _I've had a *Casio* since 1993,_ *given *to me when I *filled up our car with petrol *in Torquay, Australia prior to our drive along The Great Pacific Road. I've worn it on every fishing trip I've been on since then, it has been in and out of bait tanks thousands of times and still keeps perfect time to this day. From when it was given to me I have only replaced the battery once.
<<<<<

Although I thought it was in the late 70s when we had ours, maybe they're a bit behind in Torquay Austria.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember my old man bring home digital watches in the 70's. Not sure where he got them, I had one off him and wore it to school: I was the dogs ******** wearing that I can tell you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think this is the one we had, ladies and Gent sizes.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember that one!!

So THA'TS where my old man got them from...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I always remember when I was a kid in the 70s in the Grattons Catalogue the Casio Watch with the calculator on it. I can even remember how much it was. About £160 I think. They were considered the coolest thing to have on your wrist back then. I never got one of course.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now then, Drews came from down under in Australia not Austria, it would have cost him 5 Australian dollars which was equal to about £2.00 in 1993 but the garage man gave it to him because the garage man was also a Scot and as Drew says in the post after my original, he still has it.

This is it, proper posh it is.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I wear a Timex which I bought over 20 years ago. It started out as 'gold' plated but is now completely silver as its worn off. It still keeps excellent time and cost me less than 30 quid I think. The same model can be bought today for 40 quid.
> 
> I also have a Sekonda Quartz which doesn't work and was my late fathers watch which I have been meaning to get reconditioned for years. Maybe this thread will remind me to do it as it's about the only thing of his I have to remember him by.


There is a famous story of ssomeone who bought a Timex watch that turned out to be faulty. The purchaser kept chasing up the repair, but to no avail. Eventually he came up with the perfect approach. He wrote to the CEO, with the simple message: 'I just bought one of your watches. What time is it?'

Replacement watch on the way ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I think this is the one we had, ladies and Gent sizes.


That looks to be the very first digital watch that I had [about 1974?]. The flashing display was like Blackpool Illuminations and the power consumption was terrible.Then went upmarket [from a £2 watch, it's difficult to go downmarket...] and got an LCD screen version. Nowhere near as flash [in all senses of the phrase], but more reliable

Steve [aka 'Fruitcake'!]


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Twernt the one we had, ours lasted yonks without having new batteries


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I only ever wore a watch for a few days. It was a digital one I was given for Christmas in the 70s. First day back at work after the hols the bracelet caught on something, cut into me and broke. The watch dropped off into concrete I was laying. I didn't bother picking it up and refused to wear watches or rings again.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I always used to wear the £5 00 battery operated watches that my local market sold as they kept just as accurate time as the expensive ones. Now I use a Samsung digital one as as its large I can see it without glasses and it also tells me what day it is as living in paradise one tends to loose track of minor things like that.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and I suppose time becomes more important the older you get too


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> I always used to wear the £5 00 battery operated watches that my local market sold as they kept just as accurate time as the expensive ones. Now I use a Samsung digital one as as its large I can see it without glasses and it also tells me what day it is as living in paradise one tends to loose track of minor things like that.:grin2:


Depends on what your paradise is Gitty. 
This morning I let Motley out at 8.30, it was so quiet, I could only hear my birds twittering and eating in the Christmas tree, it could have been any day of the week.
The time also means nothing unless I have an appointment, breakfast I sometimes eat at 11 o´clock, lunch 15.30 0r 3.30pm take yer choice. This is my paradise :love7: and I love it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes not having to do anything at certain times is great But now as it's so rare the approaching rendezvous or appointment can fill me with dread and stress. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes not having to do anything at certain times is great But now as it's so rare the approaching rendezvous or appointment can fill me with dread and stress.
> 
> Ray.


I´ve been putting off going to see the doctor to get an appointment with an orthopaedic surgeon about the hip replacement I had done a few years back, it never has been really good and now it´s causing me quite a bit of trouble at night when I turn in my sleep it wakes me because it hurts to lay on it, I am dreading the thought I may have to have another operation :frown2: not so much the operation, but what to do with Motley while I am in hospital and how I will manage when I come out. I am sure I will have help one way or another, I´ve had so many offers of help, but most of them live over 300 km away.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Yes not having to do anything at certain times is great But now as it's so rare the approaching rendezvous or appointment can fill me with dread and stress.
> 
> Ray.


I intensely dislike appointments before about 11am, and mostly can refuse them now, so that's what I do.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans was Just the same Alan he even made workmen come after 9 am which around here was unheard of before we arrived :grin2: Some of them start at 7 am.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes not having to do anything at certain times is great But now as it's so rare the approaching rendezvous or appointment can fill me with dread and stress.
> 
> Ray.


Me too thats autism for you >>


----------

